# Mantua Spring 2011 on March!



## Branca (Jan 19, 2011)

Events recently added, and website changed. Registration is now open.

I hope to see guys from all over europe.

I still have to put info about accomodation though.

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=MantuaSpring2011


----------

